# Shrimp Pizza



## lyndalou (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a thin (store bought) pizza crust, some shrimp, some arugula, some parm or pecorino sun dried tomatoes and various condiments. Can I make a pizza out of this? Should I pre cook
the shrimp? Want to make something quick for tonight's dinner.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 20, 2010)

Would make a great pizza!I would partialy cook the shrimp first if it was me.Arugala(dressed) on after it comes out of the oven.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Sure you can make a pizza with your ingredients. I think you need some good melting cheese in there, like mozzarella though, to hold the whole shebang together.  I made a shrimp pizza the other night, and I wish I had used raw shrimp instead of cooked.  The shrimp would have been perfectly cooked after the 12 min. in the 475 degree oven.  I didn't use a sauce, but brushed olive oil on the crust,  and used thin sliced white onions (well drained on paper towels), mushrooms, shrimp, *lots *of mozzarella, and pine nuts.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks. I'll pick up some mozzarella and I have the pine nuts.I think I'll not precook the shrimp, just let the oven do the work.


----------



## GB (Sep 20, 2010)

That will make a great pizza with the moz cheese added as well. I would probably leave the arugala out though it it were me and use that for a side salad instead. I am not crazy about greens on pizza unless it is something like spinach, but that is just me.

I would also put the shrimp on raw. Overcooked shrimp is a shame.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 20, 2010)

A sprinkle of your sun dried tomatoes under the cheese sounds like a winner too.....dang, now I want another shrimp pizza.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks GB. I had already decided not to use the arugula on the pizza. It'll be a salad instead. Good to have my decision validated by a good cook.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 20, 2010)

GB said:


> ...I am not crazy about greens on pizza unless it is something like spinach, but that is just me...



I agree with you with another exception - Basil. Basil seems to suffer the heat better than most greens. Besides baking it on a Pizza Margarite, I even dared to duplicate a TV recipe and deep fried half a dozen leaves for a garnish, and they were great!


----------



## GB (Sep 20, 2010)

You are absolutely right Selkie. Thanks for pointing that one out!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 20, 2010)

lyndalou said:


> I have a thin (store bought) pizza crust, some shrimp, some arugula, some parm or pecorino sun dried tomatoes and various condiments. Can I make a pizza out of this? Should I pre cook
> the shrimp? Want to make something quick for tonight's dinner.


 
Not only would I NOT precook the shrimp, I wouldn't put them on until the pizza is half baked.  If you allow the shrimp to cook the whole time the pizza does, at that hot temperature, your shrimp will be hard as little rocks, and _totally_ overcooked.

Shrimp take very little time at not a very hot temp to cook perfectly. You sure don't want to ruin them.


----------

